# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Johnson VS. Daniel Cormier



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

*Main event*











*Light Heavyweight Championship bout: 205 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Light Heavyweight Title*















​


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

A.J via w/e brutal thing he can come up with.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Cormier will take this... late stoppage/sub, after a shit ton of wrestling on a tiring Johnson. 

Hope Johnson wins anyway though, i think he needs to do it in the first half of the fight though...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I voted and bet DC. but I don't care I like them both.

As huge as AJ is, DC seems to be having a tougher weight cut. Maybe it's time to quit being fat.fat guys should stay at HW.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm fine with either guy winning, but my prediction is DC by decision.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DC is amazing but I think this is the wrong time to fight Anthony, I think AJ gets the KO.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I hope A.J. takes this so bad. It will be really disappointing if D.C. ends up getting the belt so soon after losing to Jones. A.J. is also way more exciting to watch. I hope A.J. takes his head off. Plus A.J. has a kick ass personality, too. Would love to cheer for him as champ. It certainly would be a lot easier than cheering for Jones.



oldfan said:


> I voted and bet DC. but I don't care I like them both.
> 
> As huge as AJ is, DC seems to be having a tougher weight cut. Maybe it's time to quit being fat.fat guys should stay at HW.


Did you see him on the countdown? D.C. looked freaking huge. Easily looked heavier than Cain or at least the same size. I feel like this is gonna be a rough weight cut for Cormier. Then again he is a wrestler and they learn how to cut a shit ton of weight early on, so maybe he is used to it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think AJ winning at least gives some credibility to the belt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually thought AJ was going to finally be the one to beat Jones so him winning keeps things good for me. DC winning is a joke. I defo would have preferred Bader getting the shot.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I see DC taking it. People have AJ on the mind right now but you have to remember DC's skill set. He's an all around better fighter than AJ in my opinion, has tools to beat anyone in the division (even when he fought Jones it was competitive until he gassed), and is used to taking shots from powerful guys. 

That obviously doesn't mean that AJ can't knock him out, he can absolutely, but DC is the best in the division without Jones in my opinion and I think he wins a hard fought fight against AJ.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In the UFC, DC has looked alright against low level competition imo. You're only as good as your recent fights and I don't think he looks anything close to the Strikeforce DC. He might be able to destroy AJ in wrestling but DC hasn't looked like a good striker at all in his UFC career.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

my 2 cents...

AJ will expect the takedown attempts... Cormier will throw instead... AJ will start to sit on his punches as a result... Cormier will drop for the takedowns instead... hold control til the end of each round.

Cormier by UD


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope that DC can finish the fight so we aren't subjected to never ending whining about a decision.



> “Johnson is a tremendous fighter. At the end of the day, Anthony Rumble Johnson is who he is. At the core, he’s the guy who was submitted by Josh Koscheck and tapped out when Vitor Belfort got a choke in. I have to go out and find that.”


DC by choke because Rumble will choke. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Think DC takes this quiet handily but would love an AJ win. Better match up with Jones when he inevitably returns and will make the division more exciting.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dc has lost a round to one man in his career. AJ has been choked out by 3 different men. How in the hell is he more worthy to be champion?

If he wins, he's only champ because Koscheck isn't a LHW :wink03:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Dc has lost a round to one man in his career. AJ has been choked out by 3 different men. How in the hell is he more worthy to be champion?
> 
> If he wins, he's only champ because Koscheck isn't a LHW :wink03:


Unbeaten at the weight, beat the guy many thought conquered Jones, is yet to lose to Jones. 

He would have more credibility as champion.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

attention said:


> my 2 cents...
> 
> AJ will expect the takedown attempts... Cormier will throw instead... AJ will start to sit on his punches as a result... Cormier will drop for the takedowns instead... hold control til the end of each round.
> 
> Cormier by UD


I think this is exactly what is going to happen, which makes me a sad panda.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm hoping AJ can take the front foot early and scare DC instantly with big strikes. DC will then not want to trade for the entire duration of the fight and be a little bit like Phil Davis in how predictable he is with the takedowns.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DC will probably win but I hope Rumble beats the living shit out of him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's going to be a great fight. I hope these 2 + jones are going to be the Ali/frazier/Foreman of their time.






or at least the randy/chuck/tito ?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a $10 accumulator on, need DC to come through for $400. Bittersweet to have to cheer for lay and pray!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish there was a way to make the intros and walkouts last longer.














...............sssssaaaaaiiiiiidddddddd no ****ing one ever


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rumble wins this one. He's a genetic freak with skill and a massive head that hurts to hit.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I still think Rumble will walk through DC, but DC isn't to be overlooked. I know the UFC has to be pulling for AJ because no one is going to look at DC as the champ after Jones made that fight look easy.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I wish there was a way to make the intros and walkouts last longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? UFC fighters have such great taste in music.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

What's the accum Don? I was going to put one on Pyle, Hall, Dodson, Benevidez, Cerone, Weidman and AJ but couldn't remember my password on PaddyPower.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Damn that power. DC recovered though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rumble slowly chasing Hunt for bigger hitter in the world.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DC looking awful on the feet, and in full desperation hug-mode.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rumble's round. I dunno who got more tired there though. While Cormier put his weight on Rumble for a bit, he looks a little bit sluggish with his striking so that might effect his shot for the TD down the line.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I think rumble is done for. Too much grappling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lame, if DC goes on with this we have a legit paper champion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dunno if Rumble is as tired as Joe is saying but I was shouting "PUSH HIS KNEE!" at the screen.

The round is down now and WOW, Rumble is defo tired. Sucks cause like Vitor, he was doing well early. Paper champ incoming.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

fights over.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Rumble got worked that round. I'm expecting more of the same 'cause he looks TIRED


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

DC took it to him good that round. This second round might be the end of it if DC gets him down again, Rumble was hurt and exhausted. I think this is Rumble's last round if DC gets him down early. Could be wrong of course, though.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys thought I was a Weidman hater? I will straight up admit I'm a Cormier hater. A dude who has no striking and lost to the rightful champion and got gifted a title shot much worse than Chael Sonnen ever did.

Rumble, cardio was awful man.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Boring, congrats to the paper champ.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, that was expected, still disappointing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Boring, congrats to the paper champ.


This. have no felt so empty about a new champ


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Welterweight or light heavyweight, Rumble still wilts under pressure. He's no champion.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

As expected. Anytime you have a guy that throws as much power into each strike as AJ vs a top grappler (an Olympic one at that) their only chance is the first round. After that their muscles tend to gas and they cant generate the power they need to win. Just remember guys, Josh Koscheck did the same thing to him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Why paper champ? He just beat the guy everyone wanted to see fight Jones. It's obvious DC is the best fighter in the division outside of Jones, he just finished the #1 contender and a guy many tough would challenge Jones within 2 rounds.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

call him a paper champ if you want but go ahead and name a lhw in the ufc that can beat him 

nice call out for jones by the way


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Welp I was wrong. The championship at 205 is a joke at this point. Hopefully someone who is an interesting match up will win the belt before Jones comes back and takes it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why are you waiting for Jones when he beat you just a few months ago?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

inb4 jon jones comes back and DC beats him this time around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think gustafsson would be an interesting fight, if he ever gets off the injury ward that is.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> call him a paper champ if you want but go ahead and name a lhw in the ufc that can beat him
> 
> nice call out for jones by the way


Jon Jones - Still signed to UFC.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why are you waiting for Jones when he beat you just a few months ago?


because he has to WAIT considering Jon jones is banned from the UFC. (for the time being atleast)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> because he has to WAIT considering Jon jones is banned from the UFC. (for the time being atleast)


But is he waiting to be beat? Seems like a weird thing to hope happens.

Sorry, but I STILL have to laugh at Leo KUNTZ fighting after hahahahaha KUNTZ.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Rumble is a one round monster & almost finished him in the first. Much respect for the class he showed after the fight.

DC did what he had to do. Drag this fight to the ground & make Rumble work. It's pretty impressive considering how he got hurt early in the first round.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

For everyone saying "paper champion", Jones was stripped of his belt. Now someone needs to be the champion. DC is obviously the best guy in the division outside of Jones. Thus, how is he a paper champion? By that notion, ANYONE who gets the title besides Jones is a "paper champion".

Somebody HAS to have the title with Jones being stripped, the best case scenario is the second best guy in the division to have it, which is DC. So, what exactly is the problem? Would you people still be saying "paper champion" if Rumble won? Where was all the "paper champion" talk pre-fight?

It makes no sense to me. The best guy outside of Jones has the title right now because Jones was stripped, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But is he waiting to be beat? Seems like a weird thing to hope happens.
> 
> Sorry, but I STILL have to laugh at Leo KUNTZ fighting after hahahahaha KUNTZ.


Kuntz lost to Islam though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Why paper champ? He just beat the guy everyone wanted to see fight Jones. It's obvious DC is the best fighter in the division outside of Jones, he just finished the #1 contender and a guy many tough would challenge Jones within 2 rounds.





oldfan said:


> call him a paper champ if you want but go ahead and name a lhw in the ufc that can beat him
> 
> nice call out for jones by the way


I agree with this. I was rooting for Rumble, but DC lost a very competitive fight against Jones, *who is no longer UFC LHW Champion*, people liking it or not, he just completely outclassed and finished the man who just outclassed and finished Gustafsson and he will be trouble to all the remaining fighters at the LHW division while Jones is out.

You could even claim in your minds he is the Interim Champion, but never a paper champion as long he is the best LHW competing right now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DC lost to Jones.

AJ did not lose to Jones.

Ergo, DC taking the title Jones did not lose makes him the paper champ.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone really think Rumble would have beaten Jones?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> DC lost to Jones.
> 
> AJ did not lose to Jones.
> 
> Ergo, DC taking the title Jones did not lose makes him the paper champ.



Yeah but DC > Coke > Jones. So...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone really think Rumble would have beaten Jones?


It's really exposed a lot now. I thought AJ had good cardio from the Davis fight but this showed the opposite. The main thing is that Jones isn't really interested in wrestling anymore so it'd have been strike for strike. I think Jones would have win after seeing AJ's cardio exposed but I thought AJ might have been the guy based on the uppercuts.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Yeah but DC > Coke > Jones. So...


Who says DC > Coke? Coke's pretty good. It gives you a buzz and energy. That's two things. DC wrestles. That's one thing.

Coke > Jones > DC


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> DC lost to Jones.
> 
> AJ did not lose to Jones.
> 
> Ergo, DC taking the title Jones did not lose makes him the paper champ.


What does DC losing to Jones have to do with anything? With Jones stripped, the title should go to the second best fighter in the division. DC is obviously the second best guy in the division.

Hendricks lost to GSP, yet when he won against Robbie, NOBODY was calling him a paper champion, why? I guess Hendricks was never the champion, thus Robbie isn't the champion now, anyone who has the title from here on out at WW are "paper champions" unless GSP comes back and fights the "paper champion" at the time. 

When a belt is stripped, or given up, or thrown into the void because a champion retires or whatever situation, a new champion is required. DC won the fight and is obviously the best fighter in the division to have that belt since Jones is no longer the champion.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You guys thought I was a Weidman hater? I will straight up admit I'm a Cormier hater. A dude who has no striking and lost to the rightful champion and got gifted a title shot much worse than Chael Sonnen ever did.
> 
> Rumble, cardio was awful man.


You have no idea what your talking about,DC just lost his raw power from the cut's the DC that koed Bigfoot would of destroyed Jones like the bitch that he is and Rumble at the same time. Bunch off hiding bitches at LHW


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Does anyone really think Rumble would have beaten Jones?


Not with too much conviction before, but now I think Jones wouldn't survive that punch that launched DC across the cage, so, I think Rumble had a chance.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> What does DC losing to Jones have to do with anything? With Jones stripped, the title should go to the second best fighter in the division. DC is obviously the second best guy in the division.
> 
> Hendricks lost to GSP, yet when he won against Robbie, NOBODY was calling him a paper champion, why? I guess Hendricks was never the champion, thus Robbie isn't the champion now, anyone who has the title from here on out at WW are "paper champions" unless GSP comes back and fights the "paper champion" at the time.
> 
> When a belt is stripped, or given up, or thrown into the void because a champion retires or whatever situation, a new champion is required. DC won the fight and is obviously the best fighter in the division to have that belt since Jones is no longer the champion.


What does Tommy Gunn losing to Rocky in an alley have to do with anything? Did you bitch and complain when he was called a paper champ?

Jones didn't struggle to dispatch of DC. He didn't even deserve this shot let alone to hold the title.



Bknmax said:


> You have no idea what your talking about,DC just lost his raw power from the cut's the DC that koed Bigfoot would of destroyed Jones like the bitch that he is and Rumble at the same time. Bunch off hiding bitches at LHW


I agree. Also, why is Demetrious Johnson ducking Cain?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What does Tommy Gunn losing to Rocky in an alley have to do with anything? Did you bitch and complain when he was called a paper champ?
> 
> Jones didn't struggle to dispatch of DC. He didn't even deserve this shot let alone to hold the title.
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? It doesn't matter what happened in the DC/Jones fight, the same way it doesn't matter what happened in the Hendricks/GSP fight, Hendricks lost, DC lost, yet both titles were put up for grabs. Both Hendirkcs and DC took the opportunity and won the belt.

Unless you are going to also call Robbie Lawler a paper champion because he won it off a guy who lost to the "actual" champion (GSP) your opinion is completely invalid.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree. Also, why is Demetrious Johnson ducking Cain?



So at LHW Jones Runs like a bitch and pokes and gets a dec win after getting tossed right? 

And at a catchweight he gets destroyed and owned, nice talking to you good argument.Remember back in the old days when people weren't bitches like Jon Jones?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> What the hell are you talking about? It doesn't matter what happened in the DC/Jones fight, the same way it doesn't matter what happened in the Hendricks/GSP fight, Hendricks lost, DC lost, yet both titles were put up for grabs. Both Hendirkcs and DC took the opportunity and won the belt.
> 
> Unless you are going to also call Robbie Lawler a paper champion because he won it off a guy who lost to the "actual" champion (GSP) your opinion is completely invalid.


If doesn't matter what happened in the fight were Jon Jones (the undefeated LHW champion) easily beat Daniel Cormier (the guy that beat someone who wasnt the champion).......huh?

George St Pierre retired. Hendricks WAS considered a paper champion at first.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> So at LHW Jones Runs like a bitch and pokes and gets a dec win after getting tossed right?
> 
> And at a catchweight he gets destroyed and owned, nice talking to you good argument.Remember back in the old days when people weren't bitches like Jon Jones?


No, at LHW Jones defeats Daniel Cormier.

At a catchweight the title isn't on the line so who cares?

Furthermore, at HW Cormier didn't even finish Frank Mir.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Weidman is a paper champion since the day Anderson dropped his hands and played jelly legs.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If doesn't matter what happened in the fight were Jon Jones (the undefeated LHW champion) easily beat Daniel Cormier (the guy that beat someone who wasnt the champion).......huh?
> 
> George St Pierre retired. Hendricks WAS considered a paper champion at first.


Oh I see, so DC is considered the paper champion "for now, at first". But I guess if he defends it or something he's no longer the paper champion? When does it go from "paper champion" to "actual champion"? When did Hendricks/Robbie get the tittle "champion" without the "paper" part? Or is Robbie a paper champion to you right now?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> No, at LHW Jones defeats Daniel Cormier.
> 
> At a catchweight the title isn't on the line so who cares?
> 
> Furthermore, at HW Cormier didn't even finish Frank Mir.


Did Jones finish Frank Mir? I bet any HW would beat Jones since he can't poke or run away from them. Good luck teep kicking Cain or JDS,Jones almost got owned by Vitor imagine what Werdum do to him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Weidman is a paper champion since the day Anderson dropped his hands and played jelly legs.


Knocking someone out in the manner that Weidman did might not earn you all the credit on the planet, but it earns you a title. Anderson was the champion. If he fuks up and his opponent can exploit it, he's not good enough at that moment and they are.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Did Jones finish Frank Mir? I bet any HW would beat Jones since he can't poke or run away from them. Good luck teep kicking Cain or JDS,Jones almost got owned by Vitor imagine what Werdum do to him.


Jones isn't a HW. Entire post = irrelevant.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones isn't a HW. Entire post = irrelevant.


Jones hides at LHW simple as that While Cormier has balls anything else?


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Jones fanboys are funny and ridiculous but mostly ridiculous.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Knocking someone out in the manner that Weidman did might not earn you all the credit on the planet, but it earns you a title. Anderson was the champion. If he fuks up and his opponent can exploit it, he's not good enough at that moment and they are.


So, apparently my animated gif in spoilers wasn't enough to you understand that was a joke I was making, right? Specially since I am in this very thread despising the expression "paper champion" that is being attributed to DC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Jones hides at LHW simple as that While Cormier has balls anything else?


Jones fights at LHW.

Cormier fights at LHW.

Simple as that really.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, apparently my animated gif in spoilers wasn't enough to you understand that was a joke I was making, right? Specially since I am in this very thread despising the expression "paper champion" that is being attributed to DC.


I was responding to you since you were being facetious.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Did Jones finish Frank Mir? I bet any HW would beat Jones since he can't poke or run away from them. Good luck teep kicking Cain or JDS,Jones almost got owned by Vitor imagine what Werdum do to him.


You mush share your source because that shit youre smoking is top shelf. 

All this did for me was confirm Jones was standing alone at LHW and nobody was going to take that belt. 

Id like it if he just skipped LHW and took Cains strap. If you think Jones cant hang at HW your either in a fantasy world or just so big of a hater that you wont admit reality. 

I just cant see anyone at LHW giving Jones a challenge.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jones fights at LHW.
> 
> Cormier fights at LHW.
> 
> Simple as that really.


Cormier fight at LHW 

Rumble fights at LHW

Jones has NO power and Runs at LHW to survive and cheats with cheap tricks.

lol :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> You mush share your source because that shit youre smoking is top shelf.
> 
> All this did for me was confirm Jones was standing alone at LHW and nobody was going to take that belt.
> 
> ...


To be fair I dont think Jones can hang at HW. I think he can beat Velasquez but I dont really see how he beats a guy like JDS or Overeem.



Bknmax said:


> Cormier fight at LHW
> 
> Rumble fights at LHW
> 
> ...


Didn't Cormier poke Rumble in the eyes like a minute into the fight? What a cheating scumbag.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> You mush share your source because that shit youre smoking is top shelf.
> 
> All this did for me was confirm Jones was standing alone at LHW and nobody was going to take that belt.
> 
> ...


LoL relax bro Jones beat who exactly Vitor ? Machida ? barely beat Alex? Cain would **** Jones and so would DC at a catchweight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> LoL relax bro Jones beat who exactly Vitor ? Machida ? barely beat Alex? Cain would **** Jones and so would DC at a catchweight


Rampage Jackson, Shogun Rua, Ryan Bader, Lyoto Machida, Daniel Cormier, Vitor Belfort, Alexander Gustaffson, Stephan Bonner...

Show me where Cain and DC...combined...have beat a better bunch.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Cormier fight at LHW
> 
> Rumble fights at LHW
> 
> ...


You must have mixed up sites this is MMAforum not sherdog.

Irrational people are funny when they think they should be taken seriously.

Jones straight beat this shit out of DC but cant handle all the fighters at HW? LOL.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rampage Jackson, Shogun Rua, Ryan Bader, Lyoto Machida, Daniel Cormier, Vitor Belfort, Alexander Gustaffson, Stephan Bonner...
> 
> Show me where Cain and DC...combined...have beat a better bunch.


Shut up you, Cain has beat a diverse and varied field of killers that number in the thous... oh well those two guys he beat were good!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

slapshot said:


> You must have mixed up sites this is MMAforum not sherdog.
> 
> Irrational people are funny when they think they should be taken seriously.
> 
> Jones straight beat this shit out of DC but cant handle all the fighters at HW? LOL.


Jones runs because he has no power and then pokes and teep kicks till the other smaller fighter like Vitor,Cormier,Machida get tired . big accomplishment ROFL get lost


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Jones runs because he has no power and then pokes and teep kicks till the other smaller fighter like Vitor,Cormier,Machida get tired . big accomplishment ROFL get lost


sour grapes, envy much? Your entire statement is inaccurate bias and uninformed, youre telling me to get lost but you are lost.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Jones runs because he has no power and then pokes and teep kicks till the other smaller fighter like Vitor,Cormier,Machida get tired . big accomplishment ROFL get lost


Cormier, you know, the Strikeforce HW GP winner....he's too small for Jones to fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rampage Jackson, Shogun Rua, Ryan Bader, Lyoto Machida, Daniel Cormier, Vitor Belfort, Alexander Gustaffson, Stephan Bonner...
> 
> Show me where Cain and DC...combined...have beat a better bunch.


rofl old Man jackson poke poke run run , old man Rua Poke poke , Ryan Daber ROFL ? almost got owned by MW Belfort and then got owned by Alex , Bonner ROFL ? 

Like i said hiding in a LHW division would get owned by Stefan Struve Rofl


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Shut up you, Cain has beat a diverse and varied field of killers that number in the thous... oh well those two guys he beat were good!


I know it's a joke but I take nothing away from Cain. He, and DC combined, just haven't beat the line up Jones has.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cormier, you know, the Strikeforce HW GP winner....he's too small for Jones to fight.


That Cormier would own Jones that's why Jones hides at LHW


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> rofl old Man jackson poke poke run run , old man Rua Poke poke , Ryan Daber ROFL ? almost got owned by MW Belfort and then got owned by Alex , Bonner ROFL ?
> 
> Like i said hiding in a LHW division would get owned by Stefan Struve Rofl


Tell us how you really feel? ROFL..

Do you make this many excuses for your opinions often?



Bknmax said:


> That Cormier would own Jones that's why Jones hides at LHW


Based off what? 

Certainly not common sense or intelligence, DC fighting at a catch weight would do absolutely nothing to give him a advantage over Jones, your dreaming.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> That Cormier would own Jones that's why Jones hides at LHW


Cormier is a LHW.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Very sad to see Rumble fall so short. Really makes the Jones situation that much more awkward. 

I still think Jones beats anyone in the UFC. Cain could easily make 205 and Jones could easily be a HW. Jones is a bigger man frame wise and if he bulked up I think he would tear through HW like he did LHW.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

M.C said:


> I agree Jones would do really well at HW, but I don't think he beats Cain. The reason why is because you have to remember the first round and a half of DC vs. Jones, DC was competitive. He landed some big shots and was throwing shots in the clinch and landing. I actually had DC winning that first round, it was really close.
> 
> Cain is like DC, but better, and has a much, MUCH longer gas tank. WE all know the pace he pushes, and DC was doing really well against Jones keeping up a high pace but he couldn't maintain it, Cain could. I'd see Cain doing what DC did to Jones, except better/more efficient, and not gassing. He also has more KO power than DC, the vast majority of Cain's fights end in KO/TKO.
> 
> Point being, Jones would do great in the HW division... but I see Cain beating him, ESPECIALLY in the HW division where Cain keeps his power/doesn't have to cut weight.


Never once did he have Jones in a compromised position or even losing exchanges, you know I respect your opinion and I agree someone is going to beat him but this guy is just spamming nonsense talking about any HW could beat jones, give me a break. If DC having some sucsess but not really means anything its that Jones can adjust on the fly and attack. 

DC being able to not be overwhelmed for a few rounds and land a few strikes before he did, that just doesn't make me change my mind. Especially when you factor in that Jones goes out there and beats these guys at there own game pointedly, I wonder what it would look like if he went out there and just played to his best assets instead of his best assets in the style of fight his opponent wants to fight. 

Man I have a hard time seeing how Cain can push Jones up on the cage and keep him there, I think Jones just nullify s Cains clinch game and picks him apart. 

Either way I think his fights would be more exciting at HW just because he's already destroyed LHW and its something new.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> LoL relax bro Jones beat who exactly Vitor ? Machida ? barely beat Alex? Cain would **** Jones and so would DC at a catchweight


So you think adding weight to D.C.'s pudgy ass would have helped him beat Jones? Jones, who, if allowed to fight at HW, has the significantly bigger body frame that will allow him to put on way more muscle than D.C. ever could.

I'm trying to picture D.C and Jones first fight. I'm adding 30 pounds to D.C. I'm not seeing what your seeing bro.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I called it before the fight when making predictions with the group I was watching it with. Cormier would weather the storm, wear Johnson down, and then get the rear naked choke later in the fight. Just like that.

To be fair though, Johnson fought an unintelligent fight. He didn't use his range well at all. He was overly aggressive and threw way too many kicks against a wrestler who would obviously take advantage of that. He made it too easy for Cormier to get a hold of him. Hopefully he learns from this and comes back better. He also needs to learn to dig deep and overcome adversity in the octagon if he wants to become a champion. His offense and power is amazing, but you need more than that at the top of the mountain.

Actually looking forward to Cormier vs. Jones 2 if it happens. Maybe I'm in the minority.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So major take away from tonight. Be fat. It gives you a helluva chin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DC against Jones was weird. Jones has a strange style and completely let DC land the uppercut. It was bizarre and made me rethink a few things, but I guess in the long run it was a plan of his. I think Cain is an easy enough fight for Jones but HWs arent.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ape City said:


> So you think adding weight to D.C.'s pudgy ass would have helped him beat Jones? Jones, who, if allowed to fight at HW, has the significantly bigger body frame that will allow him to put on way more muscle than D.C. ever could.
> 
> I'm trying to picture D.C and Jones first fight. I'm adding 30 pounds to D.C. I'm not seeing what your seeing bro.


Yup being a fighter i can easily tell the weight that he puts behind his punches , Jones has no power and Cormier lost a little cutting.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> So major take away from tonight. Be fat. It gives you a helluva chin.


I know this is a joke, but just to point it out DC is used to fighting heavyweights with a lot of power and trains with Cain everyday. I am sure he is more than used to taking big shots from big guys, and although that doesn't make him "unkoable" or any such thing, I think he was probably more prepared for that kind of power than say Davis was or Gus was.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> I know this is a joke, but just to point it out DC is used to fighting heavyweights with a lot of power and trains with Cain everyday. I am sure he is more than used to taking big shots from big guys, and although that doesn't make him "unkoable" or any such thing, I think he was probably more prepared for that kind of power than say Davis was or Gus was.


I don't know if punchwise it'sa big thing for him, but defo wrestling wise. He's used to wrestling HWs so Rumble probably felt weak to him in that respect.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yup being a fighter i can easily tell the weight that he puts behind his punches , Jones has no power and Cormier lost a little cutting.


And again how dose that lend any credit to your opinion, lets just pretend for a second that JBJ at HW doesn't pick up some power and all that comes with it and just magically stays the same, how dose more power help dc from being taken down repeatedly in your expert fighter's opinion?

DC would need to add more power than he had when he was a HW to even think about winning the striking game with his t-rex arms.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Yup being a fighter i can easily tell the weight that he puts behind his punches , Jones has no power and Cormier lost a little cutting.


But if Jones was fighting at HW wouldn't he also gain a lot of power? I think Jones has a lot more potential than D.C. or even Cain to be a monster if he wanted to be. Jones has the frame of Overeem pre horse meat.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ape City said:


> But if Jones was fighting at HW wouldn't he also gain a lot of power? I think Jones has a lot more potential than D.C. or even Cain to be a monster if he wanted to be. Jones has the frame of Overeem pre horse meat.


Nope he has no power u can tell right away he also has chicken legs that gives him less power. I don't think you realize how much the weight makes a difference because DC would be holding jones down with all that weight on his chicken legs while having more power behind him. That's why jones should stick to hiding in LHW and poke and teep kick and as much as possible to run away from a fight for the easy W , that's what's it's all about right ? The money not to show is a fight and not run right ? Lol please


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> Nope he has no power u can tell right away he also has chicken legs that gives him less power. I don't think you realize how much the weight makes a difference because DC would be holding jones down with all that weight on his chicken legs while having more power behind him. That's why jones should stick to hiding in LHW and poke and teep kick and as much as possible to run away from a fight for the easy W , that's what's it's all about right ? The money not to show is a fight and not run right ? Lol please


Why is Cain hiding at HW?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Nope he has no power u can tell right away he also has chicken legs that gives him less power. I don't think you realize how much the weight makes a difference because DC would be holding jones down with all that weight on his chicken legs while having more power behind him. That's why jones should stick to hiding in LHW and poke and teep kick and as much as possible to run away from a fight for the easy W , that's what's it's all about right ? The money not to show is a fight and not run right ? Lol please


You can't really expect me to take this post seriously.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

AJ's start was awesome. Sad to see him lose but DC imposed his will on him in this one


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Nope he has no power u can tell right away he also has chicken legs that gives him less power. I don't think you realize how much the weight makes a difference because DC would be holding jones down with all that weight on his chicken legs while having more power behind him. That's why jones should stick to hiding in LHW and poke and teep kick and as much as possible to run away from a fight for the easy W , that's what's it's all about right ? The money not to show is a fight and not run right ? Lol please


He's not obligated to go to hw. He doesn't have to put himself at a disadvantage because you dislike his style and say he's hiding if he doesn't move up. He's ran through 5 champs while holding the belt and was well on his way to breaking records but he's hiding, just stop.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Nope he has no power u can tell right away he also has chicken legs that gives him less power. I don't think you realize how much the weight makes a difference because DC would be holding jones down with all that weight on his chicken legs while having more power behind him. That's why jones should stick to hiding in LHW and poke and teep kick and as much as possible to run away from a fight for the easy W , that's what's it's all about right ? The money not to show is a fight and not run right ? Lol please


Yeah well deadlifts and squats will add power to any frame, even if it has tiny chicken legs to start.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

DC broke AJ in this one. It was so clear Rumble did not want to be there after the second round, he was a done man after being taken to the ground and beaten. 

I'm happy for Cormier. He stepped up last minute, cut a lot of weight, and dominated the most dangerous guy at LHW. 

With Jones out of the picture (for now) I don't see anybody threatening at LHW for DC. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> With Jones out of the picture (for now) I don't see anybody threatening at LHW for DC.


Maybe Gus


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've only seen the fight once live and I was pretty high last night but.... Did anyone else think Rumble looked completely lost at the end of the 2nd? he looked hurt and like he wanted out. Badly. If I was his corner I might have thrown in the towel.

Did I just imagine that?


anyway choke is how he always surrenders. He's a great guy but not a champion.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree, when he was on his stool after the second round, he looked done. I almost wondered if he was going to come out for the third. Even his corner was like "you still have 3 rounds!" They had to assure the officials that he was okay because he didn't answer them himself. Cormier broke him which is too bad because like you said, he's a great guy and an offensive beast.

His conditioning seems fine as long as he's the one in control. If he's facing adversity though, he gasses hard and gets choked out. How can he fix this problem?

I watched the fight sober like I always do, so I paid good attention and I stand by what I said before. He was too aggressive and threw kicks way too liberally against a great wrestler who would obviously take advantage of that. He made it too easy for Cormier to get a hold of him by merely being 100% on the offense rather than attempting to use his range effectively. . He was so eager to finish Cormier quickly instead of being patient like he was against Davis. Think maybe he knew he couldn't match Cormiers pace in a 5 round fight so he was hoping to put him away early? Cormier is a grinder and is good at tiring opponents. Either way, Johnson doesn't have great fight IQ and needs to take a look at his mental game in my opinion.

Love him as a fighter though. Quite possibly the most powerful light heavyweight on the planet and when he is in control, it's scary. Never seen Cormier dropped like that before, and he's fought heavyweights for most of his career.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I've only seen the fight once live and I was pretty high last night but.... Did anyone else think Rumble looked completely lost at the end of the 2nd? he looked hurt and like he wanted out. Badly. If I was his corner I might have thrown in the towel.
> 
> Did I just imagine that?
> 
> ...


No you didn't imagine it. I was watching with 5 other guys and everyone agreed with you. At the end of round 2 AJ was rocked, scared, and wanted out. BADLY.

I knew it was over when I saw the look on his face when he stood up and then him stumbling back to his corner.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Great performance by D.C. Smart game plan and solid finish. 

I've seen a lot of Rumble bashing online, but I think the guy smokes anyone in the division not named D.C. or Jon Jones, and even then, he has a great shot at putting those two on their butts (as we saw when he rocked D.C. a number of times). People can take away from A.J. all they like - MMA fans are fickle and a fighter is only as good as his last fight, regardless of what he's accomplished along the way. But D.C. is a special and elite fighter who breaks people mentally. That's always been his style. Last night, Rumble broke. And now he has to gather himself up and come back stronger. Losing to D.C. doesn't lessen what Rumble has accomplished thus far, and as far as I'm concerned, Rumble is still the baddest man in the division. As I said, he murders anyone not named Cormier or Jones, and even then, there's nothing to say he doesn't drop those two at any given moment as well.

We've got some solid guys at the top of LHW right now. It will be really interesting to see what Jon Jones shows up when he returns.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Great performance by D.C. Smart game plan and solid finish.
> 
> I've seen a lot of Rumble bashing online, but I think the guy smokes anyone in the division not named D.C. or Jon Jones, and even then, he has a great shot at putting those two on their butts (as we saw when he rocked D.C. a number of times). People can take away from A.J. all they like - MMA fans are fickle and a fighter is only as good as his last fight, regardless of what he's accomplished along the way. But D.C. is a special and elite fighter who breaks people mentally. That's always been his style. Last night, Rumble broke. And now he has to gather himself up and come back stronger. Losing to D.C. doesn't lessen what Rumble has accomplished thus far, and as far as I'm concerned, Rumble is still the baddest man in the division. As I said, he murders anyone not named Cormier or Jones, and even then, there's nothing to say he doesn't drop those two at any given moment as well.
> 
> We've got some solid guys at the top of LHW right now. It will be really interesting to see what Jon Jones shows up when he returns.


What about Gus? Gus would give AJ a good fi-....errr ....ehm....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I wouldn't mind a rematch, but I don't see it going any differently. Rumble comes out guns blazing in that first round, and only a special few can cope with it. D.C. did, and I suspect Jones could as well, but again - it's not certain. That's what makes Round One Rumble such a treat to watch. That said, he should see a sports psychologist, because it was clear last night that he does not like when things aren't going his way. It almost mirrored Vitor's performance.

I'd love to see Rumble vs. Glover next.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Great performance by D.C. Smart game plan and solid finish.
> 
> I've seen a lot of Rumble bashing online, but I think the guy smokes anyone in the division not named D.C. or Jon Jones, and even then, he has a great shot at putting those two on their butts (as we saw when he rocked D.C. a number of times). People can take away from A.J. all they like - MMA fans are fickle and a fighter is only as good as his last fight, regardless of what he's accomplished along the way. But D.C. is a special and elite fighter who breaks people mentally. That's always been his style. Last night, Rumble broke. And now he has to gather himself up and come back stronger. Losing to D.C. doesn't lessen what Rumble has accomplished thus far, and as far as I'm concerned, Rumble is still the baddest man in the division. As I said, he murders anyone not named Cormier or Jones, and even then, there's nothing to say he doesn't drop those two at any given moment as well.
> 
> We've got some solid guys at the top of LHW right now. It will be really interesting to see what Jon Jones shows up when he returns.


Oh, absolutely. Johnson is a monster regardless of this loss. He had Cormier in a lot of trouble and was landing well. I don't think there is another wrestler in the division that can do to Johnson what Cormier did.

My rant was just criticism because I think he could have done better if he fought more patiently like he did against Davis. (Not that I think you're referring to me) Also him throwing excessive kicks wasn't the best idea against a guy like Cormier who will and did make him pay for it. Don't make it any easier for a guy like him to get a hold of you. I'm hoping he acknowledges the error of his ways because his offensive tools are just frightening for anyone in the division.

Still hoping to see him face Jones one day.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My comments aren't really directed at anyone here. Most posters at this site are fairly reasonable. I've gone over to the dark side as of late (i.e. Sherdog), and some of what I see over there is just ridiculous, including comments about Rumble. 

But then it's Sherdog... why I expected anything less, I do not know


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> My comments aren't really directed at anyone here. Most posters at this site are fairly reasonable. I've gone over to the dark side as of late (i.e. Sherdog), and some of what I see over there is just ridiculous, including comments about Rumble.
> 
> But then it's Sherdog... why I expected anything less, I do not know


I can honestly say I have never even read an entire thread on sherdog. The amount of idiocy and trolling is unbearable.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Stapler said:


> His conditioning seems fine as long as he's the one in control. If he's facing adversity though, he gasses hard and gets choked out. How can he fix this problem?


Throw straight punches only is what I would've done. Cormier has absolutely nothing for him on the feet and he was throwing everything into every shot, bad plan. He should have jabbed Cormier's face into a mush and maintained his strength. He could fight off a takedown or two but Johnson just kept giving it up, with that gameplan he deserved to lose.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Great gameplay and execution by DC.

Johnson checked out at the end of round 2. It was written al over his face and demeanor. I honestly thought it would have been more of a contest, especially since Johnson has a wresting background.


Can't wait for Jones to return for a rematch with DC. Would love to see DC take that guy out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

M.C said:


> I know this is a joke, but just to point it out DC is used to fighting heavyweights with a lot of power and trains with Cain everyday. I am sure he is more than used to taking big shots from big guys, and although that doesn't make him "unkoable" or any such thing, I think he was probably more prepared for that kind of power than say Davis was or Gus was.


I don't doubt that, but DC took a flush overhand right on his chin and just hopped back up, never looked like he was rocked. It looked like the actual force of the punch just pushed him down, obviously I know it was a knockdown but it was crazy how little he seemed wobbled when he got back up. I don't doubt getting hit by HWs prepared him for big shots, but I don't think anyone has ever hit him that hard, plus AJ landed a couple big headkicks too. DC seems to have a weird balance, where whenever he gets hit he stumbles and looks rocked but it seems more he's just off balance. Jones hit him high with kicks a few times as well and DC did the stutter step where he almost falls over but then shows no signs of being hurt afterward. Maybe he has crazy recovery ability, but I feel like his stance is a little odd.

Although last night I feel like there was something in the air or on the cage floor because no one could seem to stay standing without stumbling or tripping. Hell Vitor just fell down and Chris fell down chasing him as he was getting up.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

If this wasn't such a great card, That dorky little call out from DC would be my highlight, that was hilariously awful... Like being called out by a maths teacher.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Throw straight punches only is what I would've done.


D.C probably would have killed you via hart attack as soon as the cage door closed. I believe your plan would have failed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Warning said:


> D.C probably would have killed you via hart attack as soon as the cage door closed. I believe your plan would have failed.


If I were Johnson obviously, ffs


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> If this wasn't such a great card, That dorky little call out from DC would be my highlight, that was hilariously awful... *Like being called out by a maths teacher.*


*"Come on, now..."
*


*"Want me to kick your ass to the principal's office, is that what you want?"*


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its fairly simple really, DC had too big of an advantage with is wrestling.

DC knew it, AJ knew it and thats why he got frantic. KOS exposed a weakness that AJ hasn't fully addressed and he panicked, gassed and took a beating. 

I hate to say it but AJ should drop what he's doing and go right to Jackson's. He has it all but he lacks poise and grappling chops.

Jackson is good for fighters, I suspect with his game planning and guidance AJ would become almost an instant threat.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jackson can't inject poise into a fighter that hasn't had it for 31 years of his life. 

AJ's tendency to panic is way more of a problem than his lack of grappling too, he panicked in the stand up with Belfort, on the ground with DC. It's always there.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn, Anthony got a bit wild. DC is a technician and I expected AJ to play the distance game a bit more, he probably thought it was over when he dropped DC in the first but this was the wildest he's been since his UFC return.

DC is too good for that. Gus is the only plausible contender now, which I hate to say as he's coming off a loss. Good job it was to AJ, or there wouldn't be a challenger anywhere close to deserving it. Bader needs to shut up and fight AJ.

Be nice if Gustaf had a fight scheduled soon so he fights DC off a win, or if he were to lose then his opponent would deserve the shot. What a mess.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

DC looked great. Spot on game plan.

I honestly think that punch Rumble hit him with in the first would have KO'd the vast majority of fighters. DC has some chin on him.

I thought before the fight that DC was a worse matchup for Rumble than Jones was. I hope we get to see Rumble/Jones at some point so I can confirm.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Killz said:


> DC looked great. Spot on game plan.
> 
> I honestly think that punch Rumble hit him with in the first would have KO'd the vast majority of fighters. DC has some chin on him.
> 
> I thought before the fight that DC was a worse matchup for Rumble than Jones was. I hope we get to see Rumble/Jones at some point so I can confirm.


I wonder how much that demoralized Johnson. All the pre-fight talk was Johnson saying "he's never been hit like I can hit".... and then he hits him and the little butter ball pops right back up.


----------

